# Speaker placement Atmos 7.1.4 or 5.1.4



## deeps (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys
Im looking at changing my current setup from 5.1 to 7.1.4

My issue is rear speaker locations 
Currently my surround rear is ceiling speakers due to floor layout but would like to install as per the pics but would love to hear what you guys think as i am not sure about my setup

Current equipment
Onkyo TX-RZ730 
Monitor Audio Silver 300 FR FL
Monitor Audio Silver center
Monitor Audio Silver Sub
Monitor Audio C265fx ceiling speakers

New
Onkyo SKH-410 ( 2 pairs) atmos speakers
Cambridge Audio Topaz AM5 Integrated Amplifier 

To buy a pair of ceiling speakers


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

deeps said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im looking at changing my current setup from 5.1 to 7.1.4
> 
> ...




Looks like the windows at the back of the room will be a problem for rear surrounds. I would go for 5.x.4. 
Use the current surrounds as top rears, install a matching pair for top fronts and put some bookshelf speakers on stands as surrounds. I personally don’t believe in atmos enabled bouncy speakers and they can be very fussy with placement to get the desired effect. The location you’ve highlighted for the rear surrounds also looks too close to the ceiling. You’ll want as much separation between the bed layer and top layer as you can get. They room also looks big enough to justify a subwoofer upgrade too. 
Btw, I’ve heard very good things about the monitor silver speakers. How do you like them?


----------



## deeps (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks
Will give it a try the room is quite difficult to get it to work compared to my previous place 
The monitor audio silver range are really amazing. I really enjoy them. I originally was going for Polk RtiA9 but 5he monitor sounded better


----------

